# Need help with Monark Rocket..which year exactly?



## IJamEcono (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I bought this today, and want to know what year it may be. Can't find much info on the internet, but perhaps I'm looking in the wrong place. I just bought it to clean up and ride. Seat needs obvious work, as does chainguard. Some areas look to be repainted. 

Model 2260B
Serial #: A1524941

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 12, 2010)

The serial # is 1953, but that's a 40s Schwinn chainguard.


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 12, 2010)

Adam..thank you. How do you derive 1953 from the serial number? I just found out from a friend that the chainguard was a Schwinn. He suggested I keep it on until I find a correct one.


----------



## mpr455 (Feb 12, 2010)

here is my monark rocket i was told mine was a 46 take a look at chainguard this is the correct one you need. this one is sort of unique to the rockets at least from my research. an interesting side note is that my bike is not chrome plated as some of the other rockets or monarks are. the reason for this was during and following ww-2 chrome was not available so mine has some sort of cad or nickel. again don't know if this is gospel or not just some details i ran across trying to find out about my rocket. monarks seem to be difficult to id. maybe due to what was available for parts was not the same as pictured in the catalog.


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info and the very helpful pictures. Will start looking for the chainguard. I saw some Monark chainguards on ebay, but they don't match what you have. If mine is a 53 and yours is a 46, they would perhaps have different chainguards, right?


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 13, 2010)

This is a chainguard from ebay. Not sure if it's the same, but could work while looking decent.

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/1953-MONARK-CHAINGUARD_W0QQitemZ360234119828QQihZ023QQcategoryZ420QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7816788647466455753


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 13, 2010)

oops. goofed. here it is.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1953-MONARK-CHAINGUARD_W0QQitemZ360234119828QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dfa07294


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is a Rocket I sold last year, Looks to be very similar


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 13, 2010)

Strings n Spokes...that's identical.Thanks for the pictures! Do you agree that it's a 1953?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 13, 2010)

Monark serial #'s from 1934-54 are listed in "Newsletter By John's  An Introduction to Classic Bicycles" book, which shows up on ebay occasionally. Lots of old ads and info. The guard on mpr's Rocket is typical, I believe they were made by McCauley, and chrome aftermarket versions were sold into the 60s. Later ones don't have the straight lines where the crank arm is, it's just another indent. Almost forgot, I have a pic of my ladies' Rocket w/that guard:  

 String's bike has the deluxe guard used mostly on Monark badged bikes.


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 13, 2010)

Great info. Great pics. Thanks for your help!


----------



## twobarbreak (Mar 27, 2013)

*Monark Rocket*

Here is one i picked up today, just as you see it....so don't make fun of it... hahahaha
I have no idea what year it is...but lookin at the other pics I guess early 50's...


----------



## white_cross (Feb 26, 2015)

I also Picked up a Monark Rocket: 









I have the tank for it but it is off while I work on the bike. been polishing up the original paint. I also need to find a couple of parts to complete the bike. I don't know much about The Rocket but I have only seen one other in black. The model number is 2260 and the serial number is A1762638. Any info on the year and other tips would be good to know.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 7, 2015)

early 1954 serial.


----------



## white_cross (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you for your help with the date on this bike.


----------

